# Could not resist...



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:

Meet Siili.
She comes to us in July.

















































The breeder took these photo's.
Isnt she beautiful.:drool:


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww what a lil cutie  I so want a hedgie!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Tell you what I will pick her up for you....cos I am that generous :devil:

She gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie&Ziggy (May 19, 2011)

I've never considered myself a hedgehog person but she is gorgeous  enjoy her!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

Since getting Theo I have wanted another, so spoke with a friend who's a breeder and we are getting her in July! I am so excited. :drool:


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

breeding hedgehogs, thats a novelty, the only one I havent seen in years that hasnt been squatted came in the garden a couple of weeks ago and rolled into a ball, tangled up with some garden netting, we managed to untangle it, but havent seen it since, it hared off down the garden they are very good in the gardn for slugs

jenn


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Aren't those African Pygmy Hedgehogs? I wouldn't have one but they do look so cute, especially when they are little like in your pics


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

ceretrea said:


> Aren't those African Pygmy Hedgehogs? I wouldn't have one but they do look so cute, especially when they are little like in your pics


Yes they are African Pygmy hedgehogs, pet hedgehogs that cant live in the UK unless in a warm home.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awwww look at the face the are just so cute when they are bubbas


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Her breeder sent me a couple more pictures today.

Shes on the right.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh my, I think my heart just melted :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

3 week and 4 days until Siili joins us.

Her breeder sent me these. (She's the one looking at the camera).


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw what a cutie! but how do you cuddle a hedgehog?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.......carefully! :lol:

(sorry couldnt resist!)


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwwww she is a cutie  I am picking up my boy APH later (hopefully) I cant wait so i can imagine how excited you are!!


----------



## *Camelia* (May 12, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyy! That is the cutesy thing I've seen on here!


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

:thumbup:i just cant get enough pics of these little guys it ends up being an adiction icant help myself.keep em coming my boy is coming home soon.kaz:thumbup:


----------

